# my 2nd attempt to tumble



## Mike O (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi All, So I got my tumbler this past summer and have played with it a little, Now that digging season is kind of over (at least for me) I decided to try and tunble a 1 QT. Carters master ink. I felt that if I broke it or something this would be a good one to do it to. This was dug about 12' down in the big dump in NH. and as you will see was pretty sick. I will post 3 pic's of before and 2 of after. I am about 80% pleased with the results, BUT the glass is still "smokey" and I would love some advice on how to clean it the little extra. Thanks to all and Happy holidays!


----------



## Mike O (Dec 7, 2006)

before pic # 2


----------



## Mike O (Dec 7, 2006)

Last before Pic


----------



## Mike O (Dec 7, 2006)

OK, Here is pic 1 tumbled for 3 days


----------



## Mike O (Dec 7, 2006)

Last pic. I know that the backround is too busz, I had to do this at work. Today was the 1st day with some sun since I took it out of the tumbler 4 days ago. Thanks in advance for your thoughts and Happy Holidays to all


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 7, 2006)

How exactly did you tumble it? Did you use cutting compound? Did you flip the tube halfway through? What polishing compound did you use, aluminum oxide? etc etc.


----------



## Mike O (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a Jar DR. tumbler, I used the Aluminum Oxide. I followed the directions provided and I think it was 1 1/2 table spoon inside and 2 1/2 outside. Because there was not a lot of embossing on the bottle I did NOT rotate the tube end for end.   Mike


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 7, 2006)

Mike did you wash the inside out with ammonia or muriatic? Sometimes the oxide residue leaves a film..... Also when my copper was new It seemed to have that haze problem more ..... Keep tumbling


----------



## Mike O (Dec 8, 2006)

No, I only used soap and water, I do have muriatic acid at work, I will try that! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mike O (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Taz, I tried the muriatic acid thing, It may have made a slite improvment but still smokey! Thanks for the tip.   Mike


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok, How long did ya tumble it for? Could be it needs more time,aint no instant gratification in tumbling sometimes lol. I have had a few privy dug bottles that went through the tumbler 3-4 times. I run seven canisters so if 1 or 2 dont come out good at least I have 5 more to drool over. Experiment you'll get it! Taz


----------



## Mike O (Dec 9, 2006)

Taz, That was in for 3 days with just cutter, I think I will put it back in with the polish for 2 or 3 more days!   Mike


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 9, 2006)

That's about what I would expect if you just used cutter. You have to use a polishing compound at some point.


----------



## Mike O (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Shcolt, Thanks for the tip! I will try that.   Mike


----------

